# Gun Safe Brands



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

Now that I have decided on a fullsize safe, I saw that Lowes
& Home Depot also carry safes. Plus we have Mike Wards Liberty
safes as well. I did notice that Lowe's had a similar model same
specs for less money then Mike Wards. Lowe's does have to special
order the safes.

I was curious to see what the locksmiths sold & the company that
has been in Mobile for years carries the DiamondBack gunsafe.
Only one model GS593OH. I cannot remember the exact price, but
I think it was around $1100 with a 1hour fire rating. I have never
heard of this brand. I asked the locksmith if all the big names were
pretty much equal in quality & his only advice was to go with a 
manual vs electronic dial. He said they have not perfected the
electronics yet.

Does anyone have any knowledge regarding this brand?


----------



## earnhardt3rulz (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't forget Lowe's and Home depot have a 10% military discount too!


----------



## rtspring (Aug 18, 2009)

earnhardt3rulz said:


> Don't forget Lowe's and Home depot have a 10% military discount too!


Heck yeah they do!!! Just bought a liberty franklin 30 gun from lowes, with the military discount, got it for $1,187. Free shipping to the store.


----------



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

rtspring said:


> Heck yeah they do!!! Just bought a liberty franklin 30 gun from lowes, with the military discount, got it for $1,187. Free shipping to the store.


RT I was looking online & I was wondering if they still have the same
one that you purchased with the 10% discount? The 2 franklins that
I saw with 10% were not that low. That was a great deal.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

As an ammeter locksmith and security aficionado in general, I almost bought a Diamondback safe. The Diamondback is a decent midrange value safe that's a good step up than your typical commercial Liberty safe. I went with a Sturdy Safe instead. 

I primarily desired a gunsafe for security due to being a burglary victim. When I examined the market however, I found that many of the safes on the market were subpar since most of them used thin 12g steel. Sturdy Safe uses 5/16 steel for the body (its even thicker if you count the steel liner inside). Another reason I like Sturdy Safe is that their advertisement and marketing is simple and gives direct eyewitness to how strong their safes are; there's no flash or gimmicks compared to others.

The company is also family owned and has no one to answer to other than its customers. I was also amazed at being able to speak directly to the owner. Above all, I wanted a safe that was made entirely in America (many safes today are not) and that would last for generations. The prices that they have are relatively decent, I was able to get delivered with a fireliner a 32x24x60 for ~$2200. I recognize that that price may be more higher than what some are willing to pay for, but I believe that when considering something like a safe that will be used for generations and function "for when it counts", the adage "buy once, cry once" should definitely apply.

As for electronic vs manual, most locksmiths don't trust electronic because 90% of the trouble they fix in safes is due to electronic locks. Its rather scary to think that the lock could fail when you need it the most. Even though some are decent such as Sergent and Greenleaf's (SG) electronic locks, I would rather take a well made trouble free SG that will last near indefinitely.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> As an ammeter locksmith and security aficionado in general, I almost bought a Diamondback safe. The Diamondback is a decent midrange value safe that's a good step up than your typical commercial Liberty safe. I went with a Sturdy Safe instead.
> 
> I primarily desired a gunsafe for security due to being a burglary victim. When I examined the market however, I found that many of the safes on the market were subpar since most of them used thin 12g steel. Sturdy Safe uses 5/16 steel for the body (its even thicker if you count the steel liner inside). Another reason I like Sturdy Safe is that their advertisement and marketing is simple and gives direct eyewitness to how strong their safes are; there's no flash or gimmicks compared to others.
> 
> ...



Well said. :thumbup:


----------

